# Coupla recent ones...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Been really busy with school and work, but managed to get a couple built a few weeks back. The Army rod was for a 3 star on Ft Monroe built in a Loomis blank, and the other one was a gift for someone else built on a St Croix. Guide wraps were pretty plain, with only a simple metallic trim at the end, so no pics of that.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work Terry!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Terry.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Froggy (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice!


Chris


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice threads Bro..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice rods. and very neat wrap work


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking good Terry-- excellent color choices- very clean work-- nice and professional looking.


----------

